# 90 gal stock list?



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

New to cichlids, my tank is almost ready. Here's the list I've come up with, anyone see problems with aggression etc?? Running 48x18x24 w/proflex sump floss, bioballs and sponge. (chemipure for later) Lake salt and malawi/victoria buffer.

Bumblebee Cichlid (Pseudotropheus crabro)
Electric Yellow Cichlid (Labidochromis caeruleus)
Pseudotropheus flavus
Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga
Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef
Labidochromis caeruleus Lion's Cove -Yellow Lab
Cynotilapia zebroides cobue (Orange Back)

Recommended temperature range: 77 - 80.6 F. At 79
Recommended pH range: 7.6 - 9. At 8.4
Recommended hardness range: 10 - 30 dH. -unsure-


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot for 4 species 1m:4f of each, assuming you choose species that are relatively peaceful and mature at or less than 6".

That means the crabro is a problem because they are big/aggressive. If you want them I might do a species tank with 1m:9f.

If you leave out the crabro this should work:
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove is a collection point, Electric Yellow is a marketing name...same species. I'd go with the vendor that labels them Lion's Cove)
1m:4f Pseudotropheus flavus
1m:4f Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef or Cynotilapia zebroides cobue (Orange Back) but not both. I'd choose the Jalo Reef.
1m:4f Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga should work, but the yellow-orange females will look similar to the yellow labs...lot of yellow.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you DJransome, I appreciate the input and choices. I believe you're correct about the yellow- so I will leave out the labs. and go with;

1m:4f Pseudotropheus flavus
1m:4f Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef 
1m:4f Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga

What would be another species that exhibit pretty colors and get along with those 3?

Another question, I live in the center of USA basically, do you have a recommendation on where I could order fish? I am very limited on LFS's and petland said they can order for me-- but I'd rather order straight from a dealer. I seen someone/place listed in the chat room earlier, just unsure who/where. lol


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

I just had the realization that those three species are all like blue/yellow. Will this cause issues?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow bars plus blue bars plus solid yellow plus blue marbled are OK.

What about 1m:7f Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano for your last species? Stripes, not bars so OK.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

We were looking at those last night, good call!

So be it!

1/4 Pseudotropheus flavus
1/4 Metriaclima sp Msobo Magunga
1/4 Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef
1/7 Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano

Now I need to research diets, habitat and water conditions! Thank you for all of your input!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They can all eat the same thing...a herbivore food with protein < 35% is good. I like New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets. Habitat sand substrate and fill the tank with rocks to the waterline. Conditions 78 degrees and pH > 7.6 if possible.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Meeting that PH may be rough, probably need to use a buffer. I use Caribsea African Cichlid Mix Sahara Sand, has been 8.4 every time I tested, I haven't tested my tap yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First test your tap. Higher is good, lower is not so good. But I'd use baking soda if anything.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

My tap is running around 8.1 - 8.3, I couldn't get a good read as light was dim and I was in a hurry.

Would a Bristlenose Pleco Albino be ok in the tank? (maybe even 2 of them?) Those are cool looking and would help clean the bottom / rock a lil.

EDit::: I think my PH would be too high for the pleco?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you could acclimate them...they don't always survive initial mbuna aggression but once they do they are good for life. You only need one with a 48" tank. IME they like the glass as opposed to rocks or bottom.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks! : )


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Since my tank is pretty much new (fishless cycle using stability) I should probably wait a few months before purchasing the pleco right? Let the algae build up some so he/she has something to munch on?

Side note, I did a 90% water change today, moved the tank out a couple of inches for better access and painted the back with black acrylic latex. It looks great, when the water calms I will post pics.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are better off introducing him with the others (never add one fish). Hopefully the other fish are young and not bigger than the pleco.

BN will eat fish food until you have algae.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

The store/person I am buying from lists the ones I am buying all at 1 1/2 inches. Same size, unsure about maturity.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

My babies arrived today!

1 leucistic bristlenose
5 P flavus (received 6, 1 parished tho boo)
5 M sp. "Msobo" Magunga (received 6!)
5 C zebroides Jalo Reef
8 P cyaneorhabdos Maingano

Their new home.










The babies. They're still shy. Sorry the pics aren't great, using my phone.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

:thumb:

Love that stocking list! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, me too! And thanks to DJRansome for helping me decide and not have a death tank! lol

They all seem to be getting along fine, acclimated simply by soaking the bag for 20-25 min. ALL of them pretty much huddled up in the right side of the tank for the first 30 min aside of 1 maingano. I assume he's the male dominate as his size and color, he pretty much just stayed in the center of the tank watching them.

2 hours now- they're all swimming around exploring. Their colors were a little faded but quickly bounced vividly back. I'm very happy with them and the breeder!


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

7 hours and everyone is still getting along. My dominate Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano has chosen his area and he's digging / squiggly in the sand as the females watch. lol He will swim out of the lil hole and one of them will swim in, sit there and he will swim back and dig more. Craziest thing.. Love these guys!


----------

